# Need ideas for interior mods on Mk5 Jetta



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

To make long story short, i was bitten by what i call the "Mod Bug". Up to now the only thing I've altered was painting the chrome grill black. 

Besides a body kit/wheels, what are some other mods that can be done that some on here would recommend that look "good" and not tacky 


Any input/pictures of what others have done would be appreciated. I'm just looking for inspiration from others for now.


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you lower it yet?

If no -> Do NOT touch your car until it's low.
If yes -> LED lighting, GLI seats, navi headunit, Euro switch, etc.

And don't get a "bodykit" whatever that means. You're much better off grabbing a lip and maybe skirts later on.

Drop it low, ride it hard, prosper. :beer:


----------



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

HolyRollie said:


> Did you lower it yet?
> 
> If no -> Do NOT touch your car until it's low.
> If yes -> LED lighting, GLI seats, navi headunit, Euro switch, etc.
> ...


That was the first mod that came to my mind, however, i have to use my Jetta as a daily driver. Plus i live in the Chicago, IL area and having a lowered car around here (especially during the winter) can be a huge pain in the a$$.

I'm already considering getting LED fog lights or getting an LED strip to put on the bottom of the head lights, kind of like how the newer Audi's do. 

Beyond the LED strip, i'm a little lost as to which direction to take my modding.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

MK5Jetta_ChiTown said:


> getting an LED strip to put on the bottom of the head lights,


after reading that, may i recommend the auto parts isle in you local walmart. they have a ton of stick on mods that do wonders for your car.


----------



## pantyraider (Aug 29, 2010)

I live near Chicago and I'm there all the time. Roads and weather aren't an excuse to not lower your car. You'll learn to drive and maneuver around potholes and whatever. IMO the audi LED strips look extremely horrible on our cars. 

but if you're stuck and dunno what to do check out the mkv threads. goodluck


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

MK5Jetta_ChiTown said:


> I'm already considering getting LED fog lights or getting an LED strip to put on the bottom of the head lights, kind of like how the newer Audi's do.


Well then, I shall direct you to my thorough DIY guide for tinting your taillights here. This will get you started.


----------



## Chauncey Wellington (Sep 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Let me suggest www.cardomain.com


They'll rate you 5 stars no matter what!


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

honestly if you're thinking about putting LED strips on then yur car is on the way to looking like Pep Boys threw up


----------



## PaigeCabby (Jan 27, 2011)

Where in chi do you live?? I had a little red '09 rabbit that tore up the chicago streets when i lived there a couple years back =]


----------



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

PaigeCabby said:


> Where in chi do you live?? I had a little red '09 rabbit that tore up the chicago streets when i lived there a couple years back =]


North Burbs

Approx 30 miles from "The Loop"


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

If you purchase coilovers, that solves your problem. Crank them down to as low as you would like them to be, and crank them back up for as high as you'd like to be during the winter. That's my current method


----------



## stevenm313 (Nov 19, 2013)

I installed new headlights, blacked out my tail lights, painted my grill, and put a stripe on my Jetta. As well as blacking out my tail lights I took off the badges, it only takes about 15 minutes and it doesn't cost that much. Installing new headlights can be difficult if you don't know what you are doing, but it makes a huge impact on the cars appearance!


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

stevenm313 said:


> I installed new headlights, blacked out my tail lights, painted my grill, and put a stripe on my Jetta. As well as blacking out my tail lights I took off the badges, it only takes about 15 minutes and it doesn't cost that much. Installing new headlights can be difficult if you don't know what you are doing, but it makes a huge impact on the cars appearance!


kindly leave


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

McSlo2.0 said:


> kindly leave


:thumbup:

Lower the car and don't do any stupid tacky mods. Lower it, maybe a nice set of staggered wheels, and some performance mods. Don't complain that your roads are too terrible to lower your car. Everybody says that, just suck it up.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

I think the point of this thread was "interior mods"


----------

